# Canning GRILLED chicken???



## firefighter1129 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey all! 

It's time to process chickens to make room for spring chicks. Here's my question: 

We LOVE grilled chicken (slow cooked for about 2-3 hours). Will the smoky taste do ok if we try to can it? Or will it give the chicken an "off" flavor? Has anybody tried this?

Suggestions?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Haven't tried it but I think it'd be great. I have backed off of spices and flavoring when canning do to the warnings of intensifying flavors and always regret that I do. I'm back to my full flavored chili with chipotle's!


----------



## firefighter1129 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to give it a try with 3 or 4 birds. We'll see what happens.... I'll let y'all know.

Wish me luck! LOL


Jeff


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

I have done it and it works great. Under cook slightly as it will finish in the canner. Also add some broth to it so it does not dry out. The raw pack will create its own broth but the grilled needs a little help.

Enjoy..


----------



## firefighter1129 (Mar 15, 2010)

Standles:

THANK YOU!!! I KNEW that someone else HAD to have tried this before! I am going to do them tomorrow night. Thanks for your input.....

Jeff


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

so how did it go?


----------



## firefighter1129 (Mar 15, 2010)

Got it canned, but haven't eaten any yet. Will probably try some in the next day or so. I will let you know how it tastes.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

UmmmmHUmmmmm - It is really good. I have done it many times. We love it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We can smoked turkey every few years. I HATE turkey, can't stand turkey soup.....but, when made from smoked turkey...I'm in the race to the pot for seconds! 

Never done "grilled" meat before, but I highly recommend smoked!


----------



## firefighter1129 (Mar 15, 2010)

ok.... THIS IS AWESOME!!! I will be canning a lot more grilled chicken in the future! Made some chicken fajitas tonight with the canned meat. I can't believe I haven't tried this before now!


----------

